# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  Επισκευή παλιού τηλεφώνου με καντράν

## giannis_m

Πρόσφατα έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα παλιό τηλέφωνο του 1966, μαύρο με καντράν, Γερμανικό, μάρκας NORDFERN R-F-T W63a, το οποίο συνδέοντας το ακουγεται το σήμα του Ο.Τ.Ε. όμως κλείνοντας το ακουστικό δεν μένει σε κατάσταση stand by, συνεχίζει να ακούγεται το σημα. Νομίζοντας ότι είναι ο διακόπτης, τον ξεσύνδεσα και καθάρισα τις επαφές του αλλά τίποτα. 
Σαν κατασκευή είναι πολύ απλή (δεν υπάρχει καν πλακέτα, όπως θα δείτε και στην φωτογραφία) και προφανώς κάποιο άλλο εξάρτημα του θα είναι χαλασμένο, όμως οι γνώσεις μου στα ηλεκτρονικά (που είναι ελάχιστες) δεν μου επιτρέπουν να εντοπίσω τι φτάει. 
Γι' αυτό η βοήθειά σας θα μου ήταν πολύ σημαντική, μιας και μου αρέσουν οι παλιές συσκευές και θα ήθελα πέρα από διακοσμητικές να είναι και σε λειτουργία.
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## GKOTSO

δωσε το σημα στο ασπρο καφε και οχι στο πρασινο

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αυτό ήταν το πρώτο τηλέφωνο που είχαμε στο πατρικό μου σπίτι το 1970-71. Είναι RFT που σημαίνει ότι ήταν από τις εισαγωγές του Κόκκαλη από την πρώην Ανατολική Γερμανία (με τέτοια και άλλα πολλά τα 'κονόμησε). Πάντως είναι πολύ γερό τηλέφωνο, σε αντίθεση με τα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα RFT που ήταν προβληματικά και έβγαζαν βλάβες (η πληροφορία προέρχεται από γνωστό μου συνταξιούχο τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ).

----------


## giannis_m

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες οι πληροφορίες για την συσκευή!!!
Δοκίμασα να το συνδέσω σε άσπρο - καφέ ναι μεν όταν πάτησα τον διακόπτη σταμάτησε να ακούγεται το σήμα του ΟΤΕ, όμως ουσιαστικά δεν μπήκε σε κατάσταση stand by, λειτουργούσε από μέσα, γιατί όταν το σήκωσα μετά από λίγο ακουγόταν το συνεχόμενο σήμα που ακούγεται όταν αφήνουμε το τηλέφωνο ανοικτό. Δοκίμασα άλους πιθανούς συνδιασμούς αλλά τίποτα. Επίσης δεν παίρνει και τηλέφωνο όταν πάω να σχηματίσω έναν αριθμό.  Σημειωτέον το καντράν το έβγαλα και  το δοκίμασα σε μια άλλη παλιά αναλογική συσκευή που λειτουργεί και πήρε κανονικά το νούμερο που σχημάτισα.
Όταν ήρθε στα χέρια μου ήταν συνδεμένο να παίρνει το σήμα από το κόκκινο και πράσινο καλώδιο στα σημεία που φαίνονται στην φωτογραφία που επισυνάπτω. Τι μπορεί να φταίει τελικά;

----------


## sv6hmn

ίσως επιδει είναι παλιό αναλογικό δεν παίζει σωστά στο ψηφιακό

----------


## HFProject

Το Άγκιστρο φταίει. Τουλάχιστον για το ότι αφήνει τη γραμμή ανοικτή και ακούς από το ακουστικό.

Φτιάξε αυτό ή βγάλε photos κοντινές.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Καθάρισε με καθαρή βενζίνη και έλεγξε τις επαφές του αγκίστρου ώστε να κάνουν καλή επαφή. Επίσης μπορεί να χρειαστεί να ανοίξεις και να καθαρίσεις τις επαφές του καντράν (NSΙ και NSR). Εκεί θέλει πολύ προσοχή διότι υπάρχει ο μηχανισμός με το ελατήριο που μπορεί να έχει φθαρεί λόγω χρήσης. Προσπάθησε να βρεις και μια καινούρια κάψα μικροφώνου άνθρακα διότι αυτές φθείρονται με τη χρήση και έχουν πια καταργηθεί. Καλή επιτυχία με τις ευλογίες του μακαριστού συντρόφου Έρικ Χόνεκερ (πρώην Γ.Γ. της Λαϊκής Δημοκρατίας της Γερμανίας) και του Socrates Kokkkales του τρισμεγίστου, χαχαχά!!!

ΥΓ: Στο το χωριό μου έδωσαν ένα παλιό ραδιοπικάπ με λυχνίες μάρκας VEB (RFT) πρώην Ανατολικής Γερμανίας με  καταπληκτικό ξύλινο έπιπλο αλλά πολύ βρώμικο και με κάποιες πιθανές βλάβες. Θέλει πολύ δουλειά και συντήρηση, αν προλάβω θα το κάνω Χριστουγεννιάτικο project και θα το αναρτήσω.

----------


## giannis_m

Κατ΄αρχήν να σας ευχαριστήσω για την ανταπόκρισή σας!!!
Το άγκιστρο το αποσύνδεσα εντελώς και το καθάρισα με ειδικό σπρέι για τις επαφές και πέρασα μέσα από αυτές και γιαλόχαρτο στο πάχος του χαρτιού και γυάλισαν από μαύρες που ήταν. Θα το ξαναβγάλω να το φωτογραφίσω και θα το βάλω να το δείτε. 
Επίσης καθάρισα και το καντράν με το ίδιο σπρέι, αλλά στην δική του συσκευή δεν λειτουργεί. Όταν το σύνδεσα σε ένα άλλο αναλογικό τηλέφωνο siemens, πήρε μια χαρά το νούμερο του κινητού μου που κάλεσα. 
Όσο για το μικρόφωνο ναι όντως, δοκίμασα όλο το ακουστικό και μόνο ακούς, μιλάς και δεν ακούει τίποτα ο άλλος.  Τελικά μάλλον ο σύντροφος Έρικ Χόνεκερ και ο Socrates δεν θέλουν να δουλέψει! 

Και τα παλιά ραδιοπικάπ είναι φανταστικά! Έχω ένα ραδιόφωνο siemens του '50 της μητέρας μου το οποίο είναι τέλειο και δουλεύει και καλά. Και μαζί με το τηλέφωνο έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα ρετρό ραδιόφωνο με λυχνίες του '60 το οποίο και με αυτό κάτι γίνεται και ίσως αργότερα χρειαστώ την βοήθεια σας και γι αυτό.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Για ό,τι θέλεις, εμείς είμαστε εδώ να βοηθήσουμε. Μάλλον το μικρόφωνο τα έχει "παίξει" και θέλει αντικατάσταση (αν καταφέρεις να βρεις).

----------


## giannis_m

Επανήλθα με φωτογραφίες! Το έβγαλα το άγκιστρο και το φωτογάφησα. Επίσης όπως θα δείτε φωτογράφησα και δύο διαγράμματα με την συνδεσμολογία που υπάρχουν στο εσωτερικό της συσκευής. Ελπίζω να βγεί κάποια άκρη με αυτά και να μπορέσετε να με κατατοπίσετε. Από το σχεδιάγραμμα δεν καταλαβαίνω που συνδέεται η γραμμή.
Όσο για την κάψα του μικροφώνου βρήκα από ένα siemens και την έβαλα αφού την δοκίμασα πρίν ότι λειτουργεί. Αν διορθωθεί κι αυτό το πρόβλημα με την γραμμή θα είναι μια χαρά!

----------


## gep58

Γιάννη,
σύμφωνα με το σχηματικό της συσκευής τα ενεργά άκρα για την γραμμή του ΟΤΕ, είναι τα La, Lb δηλ. οι 3 και 9 βίδες αντίστοιχα (αν δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στην σύνδεση του καλωδίου είναι το άσπρο και το καφέ όπως σου είπε κι ο φίλος παραπάνω).

gep58

----------


## giannis_m

Το σύνδεσα όπως μου είπες αλλά και πάλι δεν δουλεύει ο διακόπτης, παρόλο που τον ξαναξεσύνδεσα και ξανακαθάρισα τις επαφές του. Επίσης δοκίμασα να το συνδέσω με όλους τους πιθανούς συνδυασμούς (άσπρο - καφέ, πράσινο - άσπρο, κλπ. κλπ.) αλλά τίποτα. Υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποιο άλλο εξάρτημα να είναι χαλασμένο και να μην φταίει ο διακόπτης; Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός και οι γνώσεις μου περιορίζονται σε πολύ βασικά πράγματα.

----------


## giannis_m

Γιώργο (gep5 :Cool:  σου απάντησα στο μήνυμα που μου έστειλες αλλά επειδή είμαι καινούριος και δεν το ξέρω καλά το site δεν βρήκα κάπου στα απεσταλμένα μηνύματα να μου λέει ότι εστάλη το μήνυμα. Το mail μου είναι j_mathious@hotmail.com 
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Γιάννης

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αν είναι όπως στο κύκλωμα (χωρίς μετατροπές )φταίει το άγκιστρο ,δεν πατιέται να κάνουν μεταγωγή οι επαφές, δοκίμασε με ανοικτό καπάκι να πατήσεις με το χέρι την πεταλούδα, αν αλλάζουν θέση οι επαφές θα δουλέψει, αν δεν κινούντε θα λείπει ένα κομμάτι βακελίτη από το εσωτερικό μέρος της πεταλούδας μέχρι τις μεσαίες επαφές.
Όσο για το μικρόφωνο αν δεν το πέταξες χτύπα το ελαφρά στο τραπέζι και δοκίμασε το.

----------


## giannis_m

Τελικά το φτιάξαμε. Το άγκιστρο είναι μια χαρά. Το πρόβλημα ήταν στην σύνδεση του ακουστικού. Ήταν συνδεδεμένο σε λάθος θέσεις. Κάποιος προφανώς το είχε πειράξει πριν πέσει στα χέρια μου. 
Να ναι καλά ο φίλος Γιώργος που το βρήκε και μου έδειξε και το φτιάξαμε!!!

----------


## Filippos 767

παιδια ειμαι καινουργιος και δεν ξερω πως να φτιαξω καινουργιο θεμα  :Sad: . ελπιζω να μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε απο δω η αλλιως πειτε μ να βαλω αλλου την ερωτηση μου.
εχω ενα τηλεφωνο siemens FeTAp 116-2 καπου μεσα στο 78-82. το βρηκα στο παταρι και οπως φανταζεσθε εχει σαν ''πριζα'' την παλια διπολικη. ηθελα λοιπον απο περιεργια να το συνδεσω στις νεες τυπου ...αλλα απετυχα. δλδ εχει 4 καλωδια. ασπρο,καφε,κιντρινο,πρασινο. το κιντρινο και το πρασινο εξ αρχης δεν χρησιμποιουνταν. μονο το καφε κ το ασπρο. πηρα λοιπον ενα καλωδιο νεου τυπου πριζα και συνδεσα τα καλωδια ασπρο-ασπρο κ καφε-μαυρο.... ακουγα ενα βομβο μονο. ουτε εκανε τουτ τουτ ουτε οταν καλουσα εκανε αλλον ηχο. τι μπορω να κανω??
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων  :Rolleyes:

----------


## FILMAN

Το άσπρο και το καφέ καλώδιο του τηλεφώνου σου θα πρέπει να συνδεθούν με τους δυο μεσαίους πόλους του βύσματος RJ11. Αν το βύσμα έχει ήδη πρεσαρισμένο τετραπολικό καλώδιο, δες ποια χρώματα του καλωδίου πάνε στους δυο μεσαίους πόλους του βύσματος (φαίνονται γιατί το πλαστικό του βύσματος είναι διάφανο), συνήθως είναι χρώματος κόκκινου το ένα και πράσινου το άλλο (αλλά όχι πάντα). Η πολικότητα δεν έχει σημασία. Αν τα έχεις κάνει ήδη έτσι και η συσκευή δεν δουλεύει, έχει πρόβλημα η συσκευή, δεν φταίει η σύνδεση. Πάντως λογικά αν είχες βάλει λάθος καλώδια από το καινούριο βύσμα δεν θα έπρεπε να ακούγεται τίποτα σηκώνοντας το ακουστικό.

----------


## figaro

> Το άσπρο και το καφέ καλώδιο του τηλεφώνου σου θα πρέπει να συνδεθούν με τους δυο μεσαίους πόλους του βύσματος RJ11. Αν το βύσμα έχει ήδη πρεσαρισμένο τετραπολικό καλώδιο, δες ποια χρώματα του καλωδίου πάνε στους δυο μεσαίους πόλους του βύσματος (φαίνονται γιατί το πλαστικό του βύσματος είναι διάφανο), συνήθως είναι χρώματος κόκκινου το ένα και πράσινου το άλλο (αλλά όχι πάντα). Η πολικότητα δεν έχει σημασία. Αν τα έχεις κάνει ήδη έτσι και η συσκευή δεν δουλεύει, έχει πρόβλημα η συσκευή, δεν φταίει η σύνδεση. Πάντως λογικά αν είχες βάλει λάθος καλώδια από το καινούριο βύσμα δεν θα έπρεπε να ακούγεται τίποτα σηκώνοντας το ακουστικό.


Καλησπέρα, σύνδεσα το κόκκινο και το πράσινο με τα καφέ και άσπρο, δίνει σήμα η γραμμή και ακούς τον άλλον όταν σου μιλάει. Δεν ακούγεται το τηλέφωνο όταν χτυπάει και ο άλλος δεν σε ακούει. Περισεύει ένα πράσινο καλώδιο από το παλιό τηλέφωνο που φαντάζομαι ότι είναι γείωση (?). Τα δύο καλώδια του RJ11 μαύρο και κίτρινο τι τα κάνουμε?

----------

